# Emotiva UMC 200 vs Oppo BD 80 dac ?



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

would anyone know if the Oppo BD 80 connected 7.1 Channel analog out to the UMC 200 - give me better sound over using just the HDMI ? 

which Dac would be better ? i cant find any information about this - also - does the UMC 200 Decode HDCD ? i called Emo and not sure if i explained it correctly to them - i didnt get a answer that i was satisfied with -

according to the oppo manual - it says if your processor does decode HDCD - then turn it off in the oppo menu so it dosnt get done twice - if the processor dosnt decode HDCD - then leave it on in the Oppo - but i dont know if the UMC 200 does or does not - the manual dosnt have much details -

i have it connected HDMI now - since i got it a few weeks ago - will be using the analog outs once i get the cables - not sure if i will be better off or not - 

would anyone here know ? 

thanks


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

if you don't mind me asking - what do you need the hdcd for? i was under the impression it's kind of an older encoding. i would guess hdmi can move more data and cover the modern encryptions.

this post did not speak well of hdcd support.

http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/is-hdcd-dead.286643/

dave


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

i really dont need it and its not a big deal to me either way - i may have a few CD which are HDCD - but the only reason i wanted to know is - if it does decode it - i need to turn it off in my Oppo player - so it dosnt get done twice - thats the Oppo Manual saying this - if it dosnt decode it - then i can leave it on in the Oppo - so it can do it instead - that really the only reason i wanted to know for sure - 

just seems to hard to get a answer from Emotiva about it - either it does or it dosnt - not a big deal


----------

